# Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?



## Johnnie Walker (7. Juni 2012)

.....


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Moin

Die Schubkraft hat nix mit der Geschwindigkeit zutun.

Zb. Mein Endura 55 ist langsamer wie mein Endura 46er,die Schubkraft richtet sich nur nachdem was der Motor an Gewicht packt,nicht aber ob er schneller oder langsamer ist.

Ein 24 V Modell ist immer schneller wie ein 12V Modell,aber für unsere Zwecke reicht ein 12 V völlig aus.

Batterie sollte so um 100Ah haben Gel oder AGM aber keine Autobatterie,bedenke das gewicht,meine 140Ah Gel wiegt 42 kg das ist schon nen bißchen was zu tragen falls du sie zuhause laden must.

Zum Motor solltest du schauen das du zwischen 40er - 50er ( zb.M.K) nimmst,ich empfehle unter 50er zu bleiben weil die auch weniger Strom fressen und nicht so "schwer" sind.

Wenn du was schnelles suchst solltest du die üblichen Modelle ausser acht lassen und dir sowas anschauen
http://www.kaufen.com/Preisvergleich/result.jsp?ga=g23&q=torqeedo+motor

Die sind schneller als jeder M.K. ....etc.kosten aber auch.

Nachtrag: Bedenke auch bei 24 V brauchst du nen 24 V Ladegerät die meist teurer sind wie 12 V Lader. 
|wavey:


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Moin

M.K steht für Minn Kota,das 40er....etc.bezieht sich aufs Modell (Endura).


Gel's kannst du bis zu 70-80% leer ziehen,auch ab und zu mal 90-100% verkraften sie,ist aber auf dauer nicht gesund da so eine Tiefenentladung entsteht.

Aber regelmässig so um 70-80% leer saugen stecken sie locker weg,brauchst dann aber dafür auch nen Ladegerät was Gelladefähig ist.

Aber auch bei Gel gibs unterschiede da sind zu nennen Exide oder Sonnenschein die für sehr gute Quali stehen,aber auch teuer sind.No Name Gel's halten auch aber sind halt nicht zu vergleichen mit Exide oder Sonnenschein oder anderen Namenhaften Herstellern.

Kommt ja auch drauf an was man gewillt ist auszugeben und was es einem Wert ist.


#h


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...
> Hat eine Schubkraft von 2780kg, ...



NIEMALS.



gründler schrieb:


> ...,das 40er....etc.bezieht sich aufs Modell (Endura).
> ...



Auch nicht ganz.

Die Zahlen hinter der Typbezeichnung sind in der Regel die "wirklichen" Schubangaben in engl. Pfund (453,59 Gramm). So hat dann ein Motor Mit 44 lbs etwa 20kg Schub. das reicht bei ruhigem Wetter um ein Bot mit ca. 1200 kg zu bewegen.

Die Motoren nehmen bis zu 650 Watt (elektrisch) auf.
Das sind dann knapp 55A. Eine 100Ah Batterie reicht dann etwa 1,5 Stunden bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit.

Und der Torqeedo ist in erster Linie eine Verkausstrategie, auch dieser Motor unterliegt den Gesetzen der Physik.

Wer mal Nachlesen will: gleiche Boote mit den verschiedenen E-Motoren: http://rotorque-jet.de/app/download/5779885522/Test-Elektro.+Aussenborder.pdf


----------



## LenSch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Ich habe hinter meinem "Anka" einen Rhino Thunder T5 mit 55LBS. Mein Boot wiegt ca 120 Kilo ( Ist nachträglich noch ein Boden mit Stühlen etc reingekommen). Mit einer 80AH Gelbatterie komme ich den ganzen Tag aus. Sehr sehr sparsam der Motor, und verdammt leise ;-)
Investier lieber etwas mehr Geld und kauf dir einen gescheiten Motor womit du länger Spaß hast


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (26. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



			
				gründler;3642968
Gel's kannst du bis zu 70-80% leer ziehen schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist das nicht ne Gel Batterie kaufen und regelmäßig tief entladen, leider ein falscher und sehr teurer Tip
> Wenn es eine Gel Batterie sein soll dann eine "Deep Cycle Typ" die können das schon mal ab...die normalen Gel Batterien werden Dir dann nicht lange dienlich sein#d ruf einfach mal beim Batt Center 24 an die sind dort sehr nett, sag denen was Du betreiben willst mit der Batterien und die sagen Dir welche Batterien Du dafür nehmen kannst #6
> 
> zum Motor kann ich Lensch nur Recht geben...der Markt wird im Augenblick von billig Motoren überschwemmt mit denen dubiose Händler den schnellen Euro machen wollen...wenn Du ne gute Beratung diesbezüglich brauchst ruf mal den Schlageter an...der wird Dir schon den richtigen empfehlen...
> ...


----------



## DanielBLN (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Hallo,

werd demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines Alubotes sein. Zum gewicht kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich es in zukunft auch noch umbauen will. Ich will desswegen erst mal von einem gewicht von ca. 500kg ausgehen. Länge 4,40m
Hauptsächlich ist das Boot mit einem 30PS AB motorisiert. Will aber zum ruhigen manövrieren einen E-Motor an den Bug packen. Eventuell auch zum leisen schleppen.

Hab mir hier soweit alles durchgelesen und bin vorher eigentlich von einem M.K. 55 V2 mit eventueller Ipilot funktion ausgegangen. Allerdings ist der spaß auch recht Teuer.

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob das viel zu viel ist? Lohnt sich dieser Ipilot zum "ankern"? Gibt es günstigere alternativen?


lg Daniel


----------



## Peter61 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Ach Du dicker Hund. Den EloMotor hab ich mir auch bei Ebay ersteigert für mein 2,40 Schlauchi. Hab ich ganz übersehen, Das Teil hat ja 24 Volt. 
Glaub bin damit ein wenig übermotorisiert.


----------



## magnus12 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Moin!

Ich möchte die Diskussion kurz nutzen um meinen unbenutzten Minn Kota 30, Modell 2010, von Schlageter (OVP) anzubieten, 90 Euro Plus Versand, mit Originalrechnung.

War ein Fehlkauf für mein damaliges SOT-Kajak#q, für ein Schlauchi oder 80kg Boot aber optimal. 

Habs im Frühjar schon angeboten aber der Käufer ist wg. Geldmangel ausgestiegen bzw. meldet sich nicht mehr. 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Skorpio (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



DanielBLN schrieb:


> Will aber zum ruhigen manövrieren einen E-Motor an den Bug packen. Eventuell auch zum leisen schleppen.
> Hab mir hier soweit alles durchgelesen und bin vorher eigentlich von einem M.K. 55 V2 mit eventueller Ipilot funktion ausgegangen. Allerdings ist der spaß auch recht Teuer.
> Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob das viel zu viel ist? Lohnt sich dieser Ipilot zum "ankern"? Gibt es günstigere alternativen?
> lg Daniel


 
Der MK 55 V2 I-Pilot ist klasse.
Klar, die Sache ist teuer und bescheuert, aber genial und alternativlos  :q

Hab selber den Terrova 80 mit I-P und bin begeistert von allen Funktionen... #6

Lohnen tut sich die Sache aber nur wenn man auch vertikal angelt, jerkt und viel wirft, denn zum rumtuckern und gelegentlichem schleppen ist die Sache denn doch zu teuer |bigeyes

MfG

MfG


----------



## Bremer1985 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

moin,moin!

ich werde mein SOT-kajak mit einem elektromotor ausrüsten und bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was ich da an ``power`` brauche.habe vor die lenkung durch den motor zu ersetzen.hab keine ahnung von e-motoren und wollt wissen ob dieser motor ausreichend ist?  
*Minn Kota Endura C2 34 - Modell 2012 mit Batterieanzeige*

ich habe ein ``tarpon 120 angler`` welches 3,66m ist und 27kg wiegt.ich wiege 75kg.

danke vorab!!!


----------



## Bremer1985 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

hhmm!


----------



## Bremer1985 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

kann mir wohl keiner weiterhelfen,wa!?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



Bremer1985 schrieb:


> kann mir wohl keiner weiterhelfen,wa!?



geh mal auf die Seite Pikepoint da haben eine Menge Leute ihre Kajaks mit E-Motor ausgebaut oder auf 

http://www.yakdrenalin.de/das-kayak/kayakmotor/

da wird Dir sicher geholfen...:m


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



Bremer1985 schrieb:


> moin,moin!
> 
> ich werde mein SOT-kajak mit einem elektromotor ausrüsten und bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was ich da an ``power`` brauche.habe vor die lenkung durch den motor zu ersetzen.hab keine ahnung von e-motoren und wollt wissen ob dieser motor ausreichend ist?
> *Minn Kota Endura C2 34 - Modell 2012 mit Batterieanzeige*
> ...



andere Alternative, ruf doch beim Schlageter an und frage da mal nach, der macht auch mit Kajaks und ist immer gern behilflich....


----------



## Marcel123 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*

Ich besitze einen 12 V Außenborder Elektromotor 40 Ibs. Meine Vorstellung besteht darin, mir ein Solarladegerät zu zulegen, um während der Ausfahrt die Batterie etwas mir Strom zu versorgen.
Es wäre schön, sollte jemand schon Erfahrungen besitzen, dieses Kunt zu tun und bedanke mich für Informationen.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor ist der richtige?*



Marcel123 schrieb:


> Ich besitze einen 12 V Außenborder Elektromotor 40 Ibs. Meine Vorstellung besteht darin, mir ein Solarladegerät zu zulegen, um während der Ausfahrt die Batterie etwas mir Strom zu versorgen.
> Es wäre schön, sollte jemand schon Erfahrungen besitzen, dieses Kunt zu tun und bedanke mich für Informationen.



Ich habe zwar selbst keine Erfahrung damit aber so weit ich weiß haben die Solarpanels eine zu geringe Ladeleistung um die Batterie im Betriebszustand nachzzuladen, ist höchstens für eine Erhaltung geeignet. Die normalen Ladegeräte powern da schon ganz anders rein...ich hab z.B. 10AH Ladestrom und das brummt nach einer Ausfahrt die ganze Nacht durch..


----------

